# [Verkaufe] Rampage III Black Edition @ MIPS + i7 980X Extreme + 12GB Pi + WaKü



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Oktober 2011)

*[Verkaufe] Rampage III Black Edition @ MIPS + i7 980X Extreme + 12GB Pi + WaKü*

Ich verkaufe die Reste meines aktuellen PC's.

*Hier die Details:*

*Board + CPU samt WaKü verkauft, nun nur noch der RAM samt WaKü zu haben!*


- *RAM:*

*12GB (6x 2GB) G.Skill Trident Pi CL6 DDR3-1600*
--> läuft laut G.Skill problemlos als DDR3-2000 mit CL7. Da auch dieser wassergekühlt wurde, wurden die Heatspreader sehr sorgfältig und vorsichtig entfernt, liegen aber natürlich bei falls man ihn wieder mit Luftkühlung betreiben möchte. Optimiert für i7-CPUs.
Genaue Herstellerbezeichnung: F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI
Rechnung kann auf Wunsch angefordert werden. Wegen Entfernung der Heatspreader besteht aber ohnehin keine reguläre Garantie mehr. Kaufpreis war etwas mehr als 175€.

- *RAM-Kühler:*

*MIPS Ram-Cooler 5 inkl. 6 RAM-Modul-Kühlerblechen.*
--> Nickel POM. Maximale Kühlung für hoch übertaktete PC-Systeme.
Rechnung vom 15.03.2011 über 168,98€ (MIPS) wird für Garantieansprüche beigelegt.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Spoiler



*Hier einfach mal die aktuellen (billigsten) Neupreise als Übersicht:*

- ASUS Rampage III Black Edition: 399,99€ (Asus Rampage III Black Edition Sockel 1366 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de)
- MIPS RIII Wasserkühler Fullcover Nickel POM: 139,90€ (MIPS-Shop)
- Intel Core i7-980X Extreme boxed: 859€ (Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition Box (Sockel 1366, 32nm, BX80613I7980X) 6 Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de)
- Innovatek i7 CPU Wasserkühler Nickel POM: 93,94€ (innovatek i7 CPU Khler CPU-Wasserkhler: Wasserkhlung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de)
- 12GB G.Skill Pi DDR3-1600 CL6: 157€ (G.SKill PI Series 6GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL6 (F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI) 3 x 2 GB (2048 MB): DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de)
- MIPS RAM Kühler 5 inkl. 3 RAM Module SP Edition: 95,90€ (MIPS-Shop)
- 3 extra Kühlbleche + Ultra Thermalpad Wärmeleitpads: 70,89€ (MIPS-Shop)

Wären insgesamt: 1816,62€ OHNE die jeweiligen Versandkosten + ohne Gebühren für Umbau durch MIPS.
Versand wäre dann bestimmt auch nochmal locker 40-50€, Umbau kostet auch nochmal gut 100€. Dürften insgesamt also rund 1970€ inkl. aller Nebenkosten und Versandkosten sein.
*Mir ist aber natürlich bewusst, dass ich deutlich weniger bekommen würde als das.*





*Einzelpreise:
- RAM + Wasser- und Luftkühler OHNE Garantie: VHB 180€*



*ICH BIN OFFEN FÜR FAIRE PREISVORSCHLÄGE!

----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Hier noch ein paar Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*----------------------------------------------------------------------

Und noch der gesetzliche Zusatz:
Ich verkaufe von Privat. Daher keine Rücknahme, Gewährleistung und Garantie durch mich.
WICHTIG: Spaßbieter werden negativ bewertet und müssen 20% des Kaufpreises/Gebotes zahlen!!!
Bitte beachten. Solltet ihr NICHT damit einverstanden sein bietet nicht mit. Danke.
*


----------

